# Weather in Austria / Salzburg Area



## Laax (Nov 7, 2017)

Good morning! I consider myself a mountain lover, I was looking for a place in Austria (not necessarily big) that is well connected to a big city and airport (max 1 hour by train or bus). Also good connection (20 minutes max) to ski area / nice mountain range for hiking.
Problem is : most weather sites report a lot of rainy days all over the year: I'm ok with snow and cold during winter, but then I would like to have decent warmish and clear day where I can go out and walk without an umbrella. 
Is there such a place? Am I misreading the data about rain? I was looking for something in Sankt Johan in Pongau area 

Thanks in advance, kind regards


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Shame no responses here. I was in that area recently, not in Salzburg but close by in Schwangau. It was rainy every day 

For me personally, having lived now nearly 6 years in a grey, rainy country, I have to say that I am not fine with a sunny day here and there. There is this state of stress and rush here when there is a sunny day, like suddenly you have to stop everything you are doing and all at one you need to go to the beach, go to a terrace, go to a garden, go for a run etc. I got really tired of that dynamic.

I'd rather be spoiled with sunshine and enjoy a sporadic rainy day.


----------

